# OK, this is fun...veggie calculations and steak tartar...



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

OK, first question:
When calculating how much greenery per person for an appetizer platter. How do you gauge how much of each type...brocolli, cauliflower, carrots etc? Rabbit food is rabbit food. People can munch a lot but just how much do you allow for each person?

Next is classic steak tartar. I would be inclined to grind it myself because I'm anal that way about sanitation but is there a foolproof way to prepare/present it including a pasturized raw egg yolk? Heck, I grew up eating blood rare meat including burgers. This whole thing about e-coli is totally pissing me off. Classic tartar is fantastic.

Any ideas?

April (ummm where's the little jumpy icon...? booooo)


----------



## jolly roger (Jan 27, 2006)

Rabit food first...There are many varibles with your first question. How well do you know the crowd that will be eating your food? How many other finger-type foods will you be serving and how many of those will contain animal protein? I don't think you formulize this. You already have all the answers if you have asked your client alot of questions.

Ahhh! Steak tartar! Grind it yourself??? You're not making hamburgers! After you have thouroughly cleaned the tenderloin (it's nice if you can do this in a walk-in cooler so your beef stays nice and cold while you are working with it), use a nice sushi blade to make perfect brunoise sized cubes. Then, only dress it when you are ready to serve it as any acid in your drressing will want to chemically "cook" it if it sits too long. As for the egg, pasturized eggs are acceptable, but always chek the expiration date before using, else just use "fake eggs". I use Egg Beaters for my caesar dressing recipe. Hope this helps!

-Peace and bacon grease


----------

